# Lynn Clark Nymph Photo



## migabby (Sep 8, 2009)

Has anyone got a link to or has a Photo of a Lynn Clark Nymph? I read about it today in The Oakland Press.

Migabby


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

here is a picture of the clark lyn nymph any ways bets of luck to you.


----------



## brookie~freak (Jul 8, 2007)

This is the fly I caught my first steelhead on way back in the spring of 1990. Great fly that still works great and still takes up space in my boxes.


----------



## migabby (Sep 8, 2009)

Thanks Swamp Rat..


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

swamprat, what is that book?


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

Boardman Brookies said:


> swamprat, what is that book?




"au sable" "river guide" it is under this link on the left under river guides see link below 

http://www.challengechapter.org/


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

swaprat said:


> "au sable" "river guide" it is under this link on the left under river guides see link below
> 
> http://www.challengechapter.org/


Sweet, thanks!


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

That's the same way I would tie my Springs Wigglers instead of Swiss straw for the shellback great fly. It used to bea killer for the Huron when it got big runs and has worked with success on the Big Man.


----------

